# Wireless tether after OTA....



## thumper300zx (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't get it to work with the WIRELESS TETHER app or FiFox. Anybody know the solution? Still need to set entitlement check to 0? (thought this was no longer needed with ICS update)


----------



## mardoon (Jun 20, 2012)

If rooted I use https://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/
Mardoon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

